# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Reading the mathematical formulas

## Exciter

I'm looking for the information about reading and pronouncing the mathematical formulas.
Can anyone help me with it? I'll be happy if you give me a source of information on this subject. 
I know how to pronounce simple expressions like "y equals x squared", but I just have no idea how I could be pronounce an expression such as:

----------


## Hanna

I don't know it either, but you could try posting it on "Rhinospike" and explaining that you want it read by someone with a Maths background. If you post a few different examples you will be able to understand how the expressions should be read. 
In the header of your post, the word "the" is not needed since you are talking about mathematical formulas in general, not about a specific formula.

----------


## Seraph

> 

 I'm  not sure exactly what you wish to know.  Something like this would  normally be read something like "J prime at zero equals the integral  from a to b of the (integral expression)".  Often people  use the term "partial of F with respect to f" as meaning "partial  differential of F with respect to f" since it can't really mean anything  else.  Sometimes people will say "curly d of" when they are referring  to a partial (differential). 
"J prime" means first derivative of J. "J  double prime" means second derivative of J.  After that, people usually say  third derivative.  But you might hear triple prime. After that it is  usually fourth derivative etc.   
THis is some kind of integral equation, no? Maybe try here: Mathematical Equations - EqWorld

----------


## alexsms

hi, Exciter! 
you could try free video lessons here: khanacademy.org 
Khan is a Harvard graduate explaining various subjects in a simple way using video and drawing means 
i suppose you could find your topic in math lessons, or differential equations...

----------


## Exciter

Many thanks to all of you. 
By the way I've found the book (unfortunately in Russian) 'Как читать по-английски математические, химические и другие символы, формулы, сокращения' (approx. translate: 'How to read mathematical, chemical, and other symbols, formulas, shortenings in English') that was written by Е.С. Савинова in 1966 year.

----------


## Seraph

If you post equations on this thread, I can write some of them as they would be spoken. 
For example, first derivative,  "d by d x of F of x" just say the names of the letters. Second derivative, "d squared by d x squared of..."  For first derivative with respect to time, "d by d t of F of t".  
I'm guessing you simply want to know how it would be said as a person would talk to someone else, say in class.  "What did you get for d by d t of the function?" Or, "what did you get for the the first derivative..."  Also of course, the more formal way, "the first derivative of the function with respect to time..." 
Post formulas, I can try to word in English.

----------

